# Family money as gift to me, help spouse/child visa?



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi

I was wondering if i can get some help and advice, im from UK a British citizen, my visa for my son (over 5 years old now) and wife (both live in Pakistan married for over 6 years) has been rejected twice in the past due to me not meeting financial requirements.

My sister who is very close to me a friend and family, she had seen my struggles, pains of family seperation specially with my child for many years, 7 or 8 mnths ago she trans a large sum of money into my account so i could meet the financial requirements through savings adding to some of my savings and my current job combined.

I have have got 6 payslips and pretty much i am ready to apply again.

My question is can i do this as a gift given to me by my sister? if yes, what should her support letter contain for providing the savings? If i cannot recieve a gift, can i get a letter off her to why she had given it? shes got a big heart and had felt my pains and problems, took her a few years of thinking. But she had decided to help me out and gave me the money, very nice of her. She works as a nurse and also has some savings left.

My son who i've only visted 3 times throughout his life, periods from a few days to few weeks, communication is on phone with my wife but is very little for my son as its on the net or phone. 

Due to rejections and trying to re-apply for visa this had caused a 2 to 3 year delay in me even seeing him due to the visa application processes. Its definitely caused psychological issues to him and its also now noticeable when hes asleep too as he grinds his teeth in his sleep and the drs had said its due to being seperate from his father.its soo hard being seperate. But i was hoping somone could help me with advice on this.

Thanks in advance

Shahs


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

shahuk said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> My question is can i do this as a gift given to me by my sister? if yes, what should her support letter contain for providing the savings? If i cannot recieve a gift, can i get a letter off her to why she had given it? shes got a big heart and had felt my pains and problems, took her a few years of thinking. But she had decided to help me out and gave me the money, very nice of her. She works as a nurse and also has some savings left.


The letter needs to state it was a gift, and she will also need to show her bank statement as well, which shows the money leaving her account. The ECO would like to see that gifting you the savings hasn't drained her account completely which looks suspicious to them as if she has no money left in that account, they will assume it was a loan. Make sure for your sister to clearly state it is a gift and doesn't expect you to pay it back. Its a new year so good luck, don't stress too much, your time will come and it will all be worth it so be happy! 2018 is your year


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Sadike95 said:


> shahuk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi 

Thanks for the reply, happy new year to you and everyone on this forum  

My sister had trans £29,000 to my account and she has got 3 accounts in total, she has given me the bank statements and showing the trans at the time, she was left with over £2000 in one account and has other accounts not sure how much she has in those. Her husband is a business man who earns too but don't have his statements. she also has given me a recent bank statement showing over £5000 in her account. 

Do you think this will be ok? Also in the letter do i state what her reason for giving me the money is?or does she just have to state it's a gift?

Thanks again for your help

Shahs


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

shahuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply, happy new year to you and everyone on this forum
> 
> ...


Personally I think that it is ok as it hasn't drained her account, but I would wait for someone with more experience to clarify on that. She only needs to state that she has gifted you the money. Also she will need to declare where she got the monies from. See below a refusal letter to someone who applied via savings:

*" i note that you have provided a gift affidavit from your father however this document is not sufficient to evidence a gift of £65.000. You have not provided any evidence to show that these funds were given to you by your father as you have not shown bank account statement showing this amount being deposited into your account and you have not shown this amount leaving your fathers account. Secondly you have not shown the origin of these funds ie you have not shown how your father obtained these funds. Furthermore i note that your marriage took place on 25.10.2013 yet your father gifted you the amount claimed almost 5 months from this date
*

Hope that helps


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. By looking at the rejection letter, the gift was gifted due to marriage? Does my sister write no reason for the gift or would you say it is important for her to explain the reason for the gift on the letter? This is all im struggling with i think everything else is clear for me so far.

Thanks again 

Shahs


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's important for her to explain the reason. Siblings do not just gift one another nearly £30k, especially when it drains their own account to but a small amount of money. It's very suspicious.


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, so a reason is definitely needed, is a gift out of compassion a valid reason would you say? 
Also her husband has an income and she has her other accounts with money in them too. So will ask her about them to see if can provide them in support. She earned her money and savings through work, do we need to show this also? Maybe a few mnths bank statements showing her income?

Thanks again

Shahs


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

I spoke to an immigration solicitor on the phone, was quite brief to be fair, was advised i don't need to write the reason behind the money, as the reason for giving the money is its a gift and thats all needs to be put as the reason? still unsure about this.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Surely your sister can just state the source of income in her statement then provide bank statements showing the 29k leaving her account and your bank statements showing you receiving the amount.


----------

